# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  Rechercher outil BPM

## yjymd

Bonjour,

  Nous disposons, dans notre entreprise, d'un vieil outil mais qui fonctionne.
  Par contre, il n'y a pas de workflow  l'intrieur et cela serait trs complexe d'adapter l'outil.
  De plus, cet outil dispose de nombreuses API permettant de lire des informations et d'excuter des actions (cration de factures, calculs divers, etc...).
  Je recherche donc un outil (BPM ?) ou autre permettant d'crire des processus, de connecter ces processus aux APIs existantes et de dvelopper de nouvelles fonctionnalits (mails, formulaires, etc...).
  Pourriez-vous m'indiquer s'il existe des outils rpondant  cet objectif ?
  Idalement, j'aimerais qu'une personne en MOA puisse paramtrer l'outil et que ce soit de l'opensource... Bien sr, je suis ouvert  d'autres ides.

  J'ai entendu parler de Bubblz ou de Bonita par exemple...

Trs bonne journe  tous !

----------

